# Distance between set ups



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering how much distance do you like to put between your set ups, does it matter or can you hunt the other side of the square of woods like turkeys or do you have to go miles?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

It depends on the terrain and the wind. I try to move at least a mile between sets.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I hunt a 775 acre farm mainly and Ill usualy do 4 to 5 sets on that farm. Like mjllag said it depends on wind and terain. Ive called one in and got busted then circled around and called from the other side of the same creek bottom and had them come out again. All depends on the coyotes and how much pressure is put on them also.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Always depends on the area and habitat, here you can usually move at least a quarter mile before making another stand, sometimes you can move right around a small mountain and call the other direction with only a short foot hike.

I have a couple of stands where I can just move over a large mound of earth and make two seperate stands even when shooting on one or the other.

Usually I will try to move at least a mile here, can't even comment on shorter distances cause all of my hunting is wide open sage and greaswoods.


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

around here i would probably go a good 1/2 mile to a mile


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill move about a 1/4 of a mile .You never know what didnt hear u.Thats at night in the day 1/2 of a mile.


----------



## Lazerkill (Mar 17, 2010)

If you have a small farm to predator hunt on try calling softly in 3-4 spots rather than "blasting" and then having to leave and go a mile away. I've had better success with this method than trying to make them run a mile to find you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Lazerkill, not only what he says but the sound quality is USUALLY better at lower volumes.


----------



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

well on windy days we find that u don't have to move any further than a couple hundred yards. but on calm days move more than five hundred yards in between sets. good luck.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

It depends on what and where you are hunting. For fox and cats in thick terrain I move only about a 1/4-1/2 mile. For coyotes and more open country I try to move at least a 1/2 mile or more. ET


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

depends on the terrain a 1/4-1/2 mile I like to really work the spots I hunt, You never know whats around the bend.


----------

